# Hilfe Virus...



## esdesign (31. März 2010)

Liebe tutorialsler...

ich habe auf meinem Notebook Windows 7 Ultimate. Nun habe ich - wie viele von Euch (denke ich) - AntiVir Personal (GratisVersion). Heute bekam ich eine E-Mail und plötzlich schlug das Win 7 SmartSecurity alarm. Da bemerkte ich, dass AntiVir sich abgeschaltet hatte. Nun habe ich mir auf die Schnelle die Kaspersky Demo heruntergeladen und mache gerade einen Systemcheck. Dabei hat er jetzt 10 Viren "heruntergeschmissen", aber Win7 SmartSecurity hat 33 Viren angezeigt. Wem soll ich jetzt "glauben"? Soll ich mein System neu installieren Habe die Daten noch auf exern...

Gruß, Eike


----------



## Navy (31. März 2010)

Dein System ist kompromittiert, das Bereinigen über ein Tool wird bestenfalls die Warnungen beseitigen – Du kannst Dir aber nie sicher sein, dass nicht anderer Schadcode nachträglich heruntergeladen worden ist, der unentdeckte Änderungen vorgenommen hat. Jetzt musst Du entscheiden, inwieweit Du Deinem System noch vertrauen willst.


----------



## brunlorenz (28. Mai 2010)

esdesign hat gesagt.:


> Liebe tutorialsler...
> 
> ich habe auf meinem Notebook Windows 7 Ultimate. Nun habe ich - wie viele von Euch (denke ich) - AntiVir Personal (GratisVersion). Heute bekam ich eine E-Mail und plötzlich schlug das Win 7 SmartSecurity alarm. Da bemerkte ich, dass AntiVir sich abgeschaltet hatte. Nun habe ich mir auf die Schnelle die Kaspersky Demo heruntergeladen und mache gerade einen Systemcheck. Dabei hat er jetzt 10 Viren "heruntergeschmissen", aber Win7 SmartSecurity hat 33 Viren angezeigt. Wem soll ich jetzt "glauben"? Soll ich mein System neu installieren Habe die Daten noch auf exern...
> 
> Gruß, Eike


Dieses Problem, dass Avira ausgeschaltet werden kann, wird unter v. 10 behoben. Dort musst du nur noch folgende Einstellung ändern: Konfiguration->Expertenmodus (oben links einschalten)->Allgemein->Sicherheit und dort alle Kontrollkästchen aktivieren. Dann startest du neu. Danach führst du einen Vollsystemscan durch (zuerst Alle Dateien im Konfigurationsmenü->Scanner aktivieren). Dann stellst du die Viren (Es werden mehrere sein) unter Quarantäne. Bei den Viren kannst du online (wahrscheinlich) schauen (In der Quarantäne->Eigenschaften und dort auf den Virus klicken) , was sie machen, und dies rückgängig machen. Ansonsten melde dich wieder!


----------



## Navy (28. Mai 2010)

brunlorenz hat gesagt.:


> Dann stellst du die Viren (Es werden mehrere sein) unter Quarantäne. Bei den Viren kannst du online (wahrscheinlich) schauen (In der Quarantäne->Eigenschaften und dort auf den Virus klicken) , was sie machen, und dies rückgängig machen. Ansonsten melde dich wieder!



Und dann? Es gibt keinerlei Sicherheit, dass das System sauber ist. Weder kann der Virenscanner alle Viren erkennen, noch kann sichergestellt werden, dass nicht bereits andere Schadsoftware geladen worden sind. Wenn nach einen Brand Dein Haus stark einsturzgefährdet ist, malst Du es doch auch nicht nur neu an, sondern baust es neu auf.


----------



## Nicoo (26. September 2012)

Hallo esdesign,

da Du dir nie zu 100% sicher sein kannst, dass alle Viren/Trojaner komplett von Deinem System gelöscht werden, wäre eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems sinnvoll. Damit ist jedoch nicht ausgeschlossen dass keine der Dateien auf deinem externen Laufwerk "infiziert" ist..

Gruss
Nico


----------



## tombe (26. September 2012)

Also ich glaube nach mehr als 2 Jahren hat er das inzwischen sicher gemacht! Der Beitrag ist vom *31.03.2010* !!


----------



## Nicoo (26. September 2012)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Also ich glaube nach mehr als 2 Jahren hat er das inzwischen sicher gemacht! Der Beitrag ist vom *31.03.2010* !!




Ouu... sollte nächstes Mal auf das Datum schauen ^^

Aber danke für den Hinweis 


Gruss
Nico


----------

